# New old planes



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just got 10 wood planes, that were my grandfathers. The name on the plane is T.B. Schuylar. Also a 22" Craftsman, a Stanley #48 with a two way pivioting fence, and a #95 marking gauge.
Anyone have any info on the wooden planes?

I am in NJ helping my parents, and can't post pics....sorry

The #48 looks like it could be a tounge and groove ???


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Try here:
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Just noticed I didn't answer your question about the woodies. I can't really tell ya anything bout em without seeing them.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

After some cleaning, I found a few names. 2 had REED UTICA, 1 had W.W.Wood&Co., Watertown, and 4 had Bensen&Crannell, Albany


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you done any research yet Gary?


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, Back home after helping my Mom and Dad, and Brother-in-law out. There was a lot of water.....everywhere!!!

So, here are some pics of the planes I brought home with me.

The 22" Craftsman will be a nice plane once it's cleaned up.
The Bailey has been broke and fixed. Just like the old timers, never throw anything away. They did a good job too, the bed is straight and flat.
The #48 just needs to be sharpened.

The Woodies need some TLC, but if I can sharpen the irons I think they will be usable.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I got a few no-namers, and a marking gauge, an old saw handle and a wooden spoke shave.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Forgot this.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice finds there, Gary! The woodies look great judging from just the heels. Anticipate having to regrind the profile of the irons to match the bed of the planes. They rarely match because the wood body shrinks but the iron does not.

The coffin smoothers look like they could be fun to tune up. I'd recommend evapo-rust for the iron planes. 

You are going to be BUSY for a while! :smile::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have some Evapo-rust, and it works great. I've done some parts already but I need to build a troth for the plane beds.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Something handed down is a bliss to behold. I hope you get to take care of it and hand them down to future generations.
May you have tons of fun with it. 




________________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------

